# Helpful hint for the ladies



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Kindle and I went for a manicure today.  I took her out of her cover and dressed her in a ziplock plastic baggie.  Turned the pages and put her to sleep with my knuckles.  I came home with beautiful nails and kindle had not a drop of remover, polish, crazy glue or any other "stuff" on her beautiful body. Just thought I'd share that one.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea.  Thank you.  I left Kindleabra home when I went to beauty salon, didn't want her covered with spray,  etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Great idea. Thank you. I left Kindleabra home when I went to beauty salon, didn't want her covered with spray, etc.


Wait. Your Kindle has a bra?


Ann


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Wait. Your Kindle has a bra?
> 
> 
> Ann


OK, I just can't believe BJ hasn't jumped on this!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Doubt he will even see these posts. The topic will keep him away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Doubt he will even see these posts. The topic will keep him away.


Really? You think so? Well, you know him best, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him stick his smiley in here to see what's going on. 

Ann


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean we can talk unmolested? We should use the same subject line all the time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all know that BJ doesn't need any help, don't you?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Worth a try, sheryl, but remember if he sees it too often he will get curious.

I do know for a fact that there are certain threads that he never reads. Mostly the welcome and accessory threads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool.  We can have a Girls Klub.

No Boys allowed!  

Wait, does that mean we have to let them have a Boys Klub?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Worth a try, sheryl, but remember if he sees it too often he will get curious.
> 
> I do know for a fact that there are certain threads that he never reads. Mostly the welcome and accessory threads.


Well there are a couple of threads that are going to go totally off topic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't they already have one? Oh wait, I think we hijacked that one. 

Oh, and I just remembered....BJ never reads the Australia thread. But that one has become permanently off topic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Oh, and I just remembered....BJ never reads the Australia thread. But that one has become permanently off topic.


I beg your pardon, we are still talking about the movie, er, aspects of it. Just today we were talking about Hugh Jackman's promotion of the movie on The View. 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

AHA!  J'accuse!

Pippin called me and told me about you people!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Cool. We can have a Girls Klub.
> 
> No Boys allowed!
> 
> Wait, does that mean we have to let them have a Boys Klub?


Too late! y'all have been discovered and now(dramatic pause) we know where else to look!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since this is the ladies thread, shall we discuss towels?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

ooo, lets talk pms nothing sends the guys running faster that that topic


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL  perhaps that should be the next new topic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


>


I love you, in a completely masculine way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I did it just for your approval and not to steal you way from LR.  Now let us sing the "You are my Hero" song in a manly way.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

All I said was that I had a manicure!  Who knew this would happen!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I did it just for your approval and not to steal you way from LR. Now let us sing the "You are my Hero" song in a manly way.


Better yet, let's go buy some power tools together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know, I just bought a massive wrench set, somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 pieces. 

Full sets of sockets, allen wrenches and combination wrenches...oh my!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I don't know, I just bought a massive wrench set, somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 pieces.
> 
> Full sets of sockets, allen wrenches and combination wrenches...oh my!


You got the Craftsman set from Sears too? Count me in on the power tools shopping, I love power tools. Home Depot may think I live there I"m there so often.

Towels -Ugh! Just something that creates more laundry.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Power tools...mmm...use to love my Sawzall.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I love power tools!! Got my own tool belt and I have even roofed a house!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love power tools!! Got my own tool belt and I have even roofed a house!


Impressive Angela!  I have my own tool box, but the only power tool I have is a drill although I love my husband's nail gun.

Linda


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

OOOOOOH!  Now I have nail-gun envy   My darling SO uses primarily hand tools for his carpentry and cannot understand my longing for a nail-gun.  Mostly I just think its cool - but if I had one I swear I'd use it a lot.  We recently got a Milwaukee cordless Drill/driver and I love it!  I'm always coming up with an excuse to use it.

Katiekat


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I gotta admit, I've spent much more money on power tools than on manicures.

Circular saws, miter saws, blah blah blah.

I did a dance room in the basement for my daughter. I put down a floating, sprung, hardwood floor myself. My sister helped lay the hardwood - real, unfinished, needs to be nailed hardwood - none of this laminate tongue & groove sissy stuff. < insert Tim The Tool Man grunt here>

It's either do it myself or pay someone else to do it; I own a lot of diy books


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

MY DH is a master capenter but we have so many unfinished projects I think I will do what Kim does. It drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got a nail gun and compressor for it as well as a table saw etc.  Love my cordless drill and for small stuff around the house my cordless screwdriver and my Dremel.  I have some of my great-grandfathers and grandfathers hand tools such as wrenches, hammers, saws, screwdrivers, and planes, they made good tools back then.  It's my connection to my past when I use them.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> MY DH is a master capenter but we have so many unfinished projects I think I will do what Kim does. It drives me nuts!!!


Go for it, Linda. There's nothing he can do that you can't! I've done everything from small retaining walls to gold fish ponds to laying hardwood to installing ceiling fans.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> Go for it, Linda. There's nothing he can do that you can't! I've done everything from small retaining walls to gold fish ponds to laying hardwood to installing ceiling fans.


I've been carpenter's helper on many projects with him so I think after the holidays I will do just that. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've been carpenter's helper on many projects with him so I think after the holidays I will do just that. Thanks for the encouragement!


Add my voice to your cheering section, Linda. You will have less trouble then you think.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks GG!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks GG!


You're welcome. I think we scared the guys off with our power tools discussion.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've been carpenter's helper on many projects with him so I think after the holidays I will do just that. Thanks for the encouragement!


I'll give you all the moral support and encouragement required. Combine that with the real experts at Lowes/Home Depot and you've got everything you need.

(if we talked about pms instead of power tools, the guys probably would have stuck around)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> (if we talked about pms instead of power tools, the guys probably would have stuck around)


I thought I heard a hissing sound, I think it was their egos deflating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Jim's plan has backfired.. he has created a bunch of power tool weilding femonsters armed with drilles and klothed kindles!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

BJ, Vampy - 

That's right boys, we can get a manicure, dress up our Kindles, and still manage a power tool.  

(it's the modern version of the 'bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan' thing)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> BJ, Vampy -
> 
> That's right boys, we can get a manicure, dress up our Kindles, and still manage a power tool.
> 
> (it's the modern version of the 'bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan' thing)


LOL Kim!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

My sisters and girl cousins know more about power tools than I do.  They build stuff like houses and dog pens all the time.  I sleep a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> LOL Kim!





kim said:


> BJ, Vampy -
> 
> That's right boys, we can get a manicure, dress up our Kindles, and still manage a power tool.
> 
> (it's the modern version of the 'bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan' thing)


'Cause I'm a woman!
Enjoli!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 'Cause I'm a woman!
> Enjoli!


Woo Hoo, BJ is getting in touch with his feminine side!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 'Cause I'm a woman!
> Enjoli!


LOL I hadn't thought of that commercial in years. I didn't like the perfume that much, but I did like the ads. Thanks for the laugh BJ!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish I had a nail gun... I told Larry that is my next power tool purchase! Someone earlier mentioned PMS... Larry claims that men also get PMS. He says he gets PMS at least 3 times a day...

*P*re *M*eal *S*yndrome!! And, he gets pretty grouchy if he doesn't get to eat on time, too! lol


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

We got ourselves a nice compressor that can do the big nails (for construction projects) as well as the finishing nails. Watch out on the ratings of the compressor for the tools you want to use it for, because some will only do the finishing nails and won't do the bigger tools like air wrenches.

Now I think I'll go paint my nails... Pink


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

kim said:


> Woo Hoo, BJ is getting in touch with his feminine side!


No.... I'm getting in touch with my "old" side. I also remember Dicker & Dicker of Beverly Hills, "The Thinker," and plants "shoosting up out of the ground."


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotus said:


> We got ourselves a nice compressor that can do the big nails (for construction projects) as well as the finishing nails. Watch out on the ratings of the compressor for the tools you want to use it for, because some will only do the finishing nails and won't do the bigger tools like air wrenches.
> 
> Now I think I'll go paint my nails... Pink


Oooh, I wonder if they have nail guns in pink to match?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Oooh, I wonder if they have nail guns in pink to match?


Actually I saw somewhere a set of tools for women that were colored pink. . . . made by some reasonably well known manufacturer as I recall.

As to the topic, I'll probably never have my nails professionally done. See, the one time I asked, they looked at me funny. I play guitar and my left hand nails need to be kept very short. The right hand ones need to be longer but not _looonger_. . . .I'm not into colors anyway so I just file as needed myself.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My daughter has the pink tool kit. She ordered it from ABC a few years ago. I don't like it because the hammer and screw drivers are too lady like... small and delicate. Not for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My daughter has the pink tool kit. She ordered it from ABC a few years ago. I don't like it because the hammer and screw drivers are too lady like... small and delicate. Not for me


Are they left handed or right handed tools?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Are they left handed or right handed tools?


Suppose she has a metric crescent wrench?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Are they left handed or right handed tools?


To tighten the screws, you use the left handed screw driver.
To loosen the screws, you use the right handed one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

kim said:


> To tighten the screws, you use the left handed screw driver.
> To loosen the screws, you use the right handed one.


I think you got that backwards. 

lefty-loosie
righty-tighty


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think you got that backwards.
> 
> lefty-loosie
> righty-tighty


DARN! I can't believe I said it backwards.
Would you believe I have to repeat the Lefty-Loosie, Righty-Tighty thing every time I turn off/on the outside faucet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

kim said:


> DARN! I can't believe I said it backwards.
> Would you believe I have to repeat the Lefty-Loosie, Righty-Tighty thing every time I turn off/on the outside faucet.


Yes. I believe that.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yes. I believe that.


Hey, stop picking on me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Whaaaa?  I was just agreeing with you.  Not picking.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Whaaaa? I was just agreeing with you. Not picking.


Ohhhh How does LR put up with you? She must be a saint.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Oooooh I love power tools! I have a circular saw and a drill. My parents get me something new each Christmas. For some reason it always comes opened and used. Mom says Dad just can't stand to wait tell Christmas but he says he's just making sure the item works LOL.  Also they gave me a pink tool set one year as well. It was pretty nice then my brother lost most of the items when he was staying with me   men I tell you can't put things back where they belong!!!

Ok I have nail gun envy too! I could have used one when mom & I were putting up new door frames (doggie took them out one day. Guess she doesn't like door frames LOL) 

Now you want to talk women and power tools! My sister installed a doggie door for me and had to reroute a water pipe!  She did an excellent job. I would have helped but she kept sending me off to Home depot for different items. So my day was spent mostly in the car and home depot. But I can paint a mean room!!!

TheresaM


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> had to reroute a water pipe!


Plumbing... that's one thing I wont do. I'm afraid of the consequences if I make a mistake. Anything from a leak to flooding, I don't want it to happen.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

kim said:


> Plumbing... that's one thing I wont do. I'm afraid of the consequences if I make a mistake. Anything from a leak to flooding, I don't want it to happen.


I was worried about it leaking myself so I took the next day off of work just to make sure it was ok. She did good. On the up side it was just the pipe that ran to the outside hose so Its not used too often. And I could blame her if anything went wrong! But your fine if you have the right sealant.

Theresam


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think you got that backwards.
> 
> lefty-loosie
> righty-tighty


Before remote controles, I went by that to turn the TV on and off


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Not to post off topic or anything...  , but I use a Ziploc bag over Ken every two weeks when my friend and I go for mani's and pedi's. It works great!!


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My daughter has the pink tool kit. She ordered it from ABC a few years ago. I don't like it because the hammer and screw drivers are too lady like... small and delicate. Not for me


My sister gave me that set a few years back. The hammer is perfect for manually setting eyelets in scrapbooking. Or maybe I just like whacking things!  I don't know what happened to the rest of the set.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ljloula said:


> My sister gave me that set a few years back. The hammer is perfect for manually setting eyelets in scrapbooking. Or maybe I just like whacking things!  I don't know what happened to the rest of the set.


Sounds ideal for eyelets ljloula but not that great for driving a nail. I have a big hammer but luvvvv my husband's nail gun.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, the REAL hammer is in the toolbox, not in the scrapping stuff.


----------

